

Some Observations on Oracle vs Google - wslh
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110511030014527

======
tzs
The article is pretty good, but it is overshadowed by the awesome conspiracy
theory in the comments, starting here:

[http://www.groklaw.net/comment.php?mode=display&sid=2011...](http://www.groklaw.net/comment.php?mode=display&sid=20110511030014527&title=Some%20Observations%20on%20Oracle%20v.%20Google%2C%20by%20Mark%20Webbink%2C%20Esq.&type=article&order=&hideanonymous=0&pid=0#c919641)

------
shareme
Like the article stated, the Judge could decide to wait 3 years until the
patents under question are re-examined.

